# Flyline color



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Curious as to what some of your opinions are-

Do you think the color of the flyline has any bearing on how fish see your line?

I saw some light orange line and I was hesitant at first to purchase it. It was the only color in 6wt and I need it before the weekend. I bought it....


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Despite what you may be told, it makes little difference. Trust me, I know everything.  

Lighter colors & even fluorescent colors are either going to appear black against the sky or be completely washed out by the back lighting.

In low light, perhaps an olive line would appear slightly more natural than an orange line, but your line should be far enough from your fly it shouldn't matter anyways, right?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought about this when pursuing carp, a fish that sees out of the water well and spots your colors/movement very well.


What color shirt to wear? I prefer a white polo, I look much more professional and surely white washes out well against the sky.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't say that it has made much differnce for me. I have one flo green line and two flo orange lines. I don't notice any difference in fish spooking from them. I will say that I always try to avoid putting any fly line of any color over a wary fish, like stream trout. When the water is low, clear, and slow-flowing, I will use a longer leader and be doubly careful about lining fish.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

I personally dont think it does. I think movement more than anything affects it. That being said, I only use drab colored lines, olive, grey, white and camo. Saltwater wise, I use blues, clears and sand colored lines.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Despite what you may be told, it makes little difference. Trust me, I know everything.
> 
> Lighter colors & even fluorescent colors are either going to appear black against the sky or be completely washed out by the back lighting.


Agree.

(With a sinking line, maybe it matters. Many intermediate lines come in clear. But even then, I'm not really convinced. As Seth said, that's what the leader is for!)


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

I have Flo Green, Flo Orange, Flo Yellow. 
No problem with any of these.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

One thing I know matters for sure more than color is how delicately you can place your fly line onto the surface of the water.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Peace of mind is worth a ton... Thanks guys!

I use a 9.5' leader most of the time and agree, fly placement/presentation is key.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Clear lines are better than anything but still when conditions are like right now casting over or toward any fish is going to spook them but when their feed bags are on it doesn't. Stealth is first and then Presentation is secondly. If you can pull off off both then your chance of connecting goes way up. I do prefer olive drab colors as it does blend well then a flourescent color line but then some are only available in the those colors.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

If I could get fly line in clown pattern I would, just to end this debate once and for all  I've used white, bright green, orange, yellow, blue, steel-gray, and black. None seems to ever have an effect.

That said, if Cortland would ever release PE Crystal for freshwater use I'd be all over that in about 3 seconds. But that is more for the fact that all its other features rock, rather than the incidental fact it's clear.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> If I could get fly line in clown pattern I would, just to end this debate once and for all  I've used white, bright green, orange, yellow, blue, steel-gray, and black. None seems to ever have an effect.
> 
> That said, if Cortland would ever release PE Crystal for freshwater use I'd be all over that in about 3 seconds. But that is more for the fact that all its other features rock, rather than the incidental fact it's clear.


That is easy to do. Get a wulff Triangle taper, Ivory color line and dye it any color you want.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Studies were done and the flouresent colors are not in most game fish visual spectrum and that is why they are widely used. These line colors have very little effect on freshwater species not all but most. Keep in mind they would not sell lines in these colors if they spooked fish. I still use camo lines in drab colors but its more for me than the fish S


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

sevenx said:


> Studies were done and the flouresent colors are not in most game fish visual spectrum and that is why they are widely used. These line colors have very little effect on freshwater species not all but most. Keep in mind they would not sell lines in these colors if they spooked fish. I still use camo lines in drab colors but its more for me than the fish S


So what you're saying is that lines come in fluorescent colors because fish don't see them?

Chartreuse is a rather fluorescent color. Think about that...


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I will see if I can round up the link and post it. I did not do the study just passed along what was written. I will get back to you all.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Trout specific http://www.ytyeflies.co.uk/colour.html hope this is helpful. S


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.midwestoutdoors.com/magazine/article.cfm?articleID=44


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

http://frontrangeanglers.com/newsletter/may/flylinecolor.htm
http://thefishingmaster.com/river-fishing/fly-line-color-does-it-matter-dying-options-1607972.html
[http://www.midcurrent.com/articles/science/ross_color.aspx


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Still looking for the original artical and study that I printed out to find the link, If I find that one I will post it as well. You will see in the links that this goes all over the place. My simple opinion is that brightly colored line under most conditions are not visible or very visible to fish. I still use camo lines in many situations for my own peace of mind. After Andrew put his post up I had to rethink things abit. You make a very good point Andrew, chartruese is one of my favorite colors


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I appreciate the fluorescence of my lines when mending complicated seams. They also help me see exactly where in the tree my fly has landed.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> I appreciate the fluorescence of my lines when mending complicated seams. They also help me see exactly where in the tree my fly has landed.


lmao, amen to that. They also make that big knot that's trying to sneak through your stripping guide much more obvious.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

It is alot easier to see thats for sure. Looked at my gear and all my bass and heavy rods, switch and spey are all chartruese and my trout lines are either gray or green. Now I am all cornfused up. My conclusion now is use what ever works best for you


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

sevenx said:


> It is alot easier to see thats for sure. Looked at my gear and all my bass and heavy rods, switch and spey are all chartruese and my trout lines are either gray or green. Now I am all cornfused up. My conclusion now is use what ever works best for you



Makes sense to me Steve.


When fishing for trout & other fish that are going to be in crystal clear water, why _not_ use every angle to your advantage? You throw a big fat neon line on top of a Brookville trout that's seen 1,500 of them that day & they're gone.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

personally I catch fish no matter what color line I have and I have like 5 diff color lines.. my leader is usually 9ft btw. they shouldn't even care. steelhead are dumb in my opinion and bass usually chase the movements of minnow patterns and don't pay attention and gills couldn't care less if you tied a ball of poop to your line...


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> personally I catch fish no matter what color line I have and I have like 5 diff color lines.. my leader is usually 9ft btw. they shouldn't even care. steelhead are dumb in my opinion and bass usually chase the movements of minnow patterns and don't pay attention and gills couldn't care less if you tied a ball of poop to your line...


LOL ball of poop!!! Anyone have a good fly tying recipe for that?


----------

